# Normal Saline Vs Normal Saline Flush



## racheleporterwilliams (Dec 17, 2007)

for the process of picking up professional fees during an inpatient stay, is Sodium Chloride 0.9 % Inj Syg (NORMAL SALINE FLUSH) picked up?


----------

